# Legend of the Seeker # 8: Denna



## Orius (Jan 12, 2009)

Richard is captured by a Mord'Sith named Denna, who can manipulate any form of magic directed at her.

Thhis week's episode.  We're back to fresh episodes.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jan 12, 2009)

Not bad for leather clad dominatrix viewing on broadcast tv.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 12, 2009)

Brown Jenkin said:


> Not bad for leather clad dominatrix viewing on broadcast tv.




Yep


----------



## Merkuri (Jan 14, 2009)

So, they took about half of one of the books (the second one?) and distilled it down to just one episode.  Nice.  (Note, that's not really a complaint.)

I have to admit, I recognized the women right away.  Couldn't remember what they were called, but that was pretty much exactly the way I imagined them from reading the book.  Didn't have to hear a word of dialog or even see the stick-things.  I just knew the instant I saw her.

Not very surprised that they took away the collars.  Not only was that a little too dominatrix but the collars made them a real obvious ripoff of the Wheel of Time's _sul'dam_ (though the _sul'dam_ weren't dominatrix-like in the slightest).

You know, I'm beginning to realize the benefits of watching a TV show based on a book series I only moderately liked.  I get to critique the show and compare it to the book without getting really defensive of the ideas and plot of the book.  I like to note the differences mentally as I watch and wonder why the writers decided to change it like that, instead of griping about how they mangled it.


----------



## GreenLantern (Jan 14, 2009)

I've read the first book (it was okay I guess), but I have never watched the show.  Is it worth watching?


----------



## D.Shaffer (Jan 14, 2009)

I admit to being curious to see how they portrayed them, but not enough to want to watch the show.

Any good sites with pics?


----------



## Merkuri (Jan 14, 2009)

GreenLantern said:


> I've read the first book (it was okay I guess), but I have never watched the show.  Is it worth watching?




I think so.  It's a little corny at times, but since the format of a TV show is so different from the format of a series of novels there are bound to be plenty of differences, so even if you didn't like the books you might like the show.  It's made by the same people who did Hercules and Xena.  I've heard somebody describe it as a cross between Hercules and the movie 300 (they do fight scenes very similar to 300 where they speed up and slow down the camera to accent the action).

It's not the most entertaining show on TV, but it's by far the best thing on at that time, and I think that it's certainly worth watching.  My boyfriend and I DVR it every week.  We often save up two episodes and watch them in the same sitting like a movie.

I couldn't find any pics of the episode, but if you can find the first 5 or 10 seconds of the show somewhere you'll get a good picture.  She's literally the first thing you see in the episode, I believe.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2009)

The ep was suprisingly good, I'm happy to see them moving along (approximately) with the plot of the books.  With any luck they're aiming for approximately a book per season.

Nitpick:  I always thought Agiel's were smaller.  Less like a nightstick and more like a riding crop...


----------



## Merkuri (Jan 14, 2009)

Pyrex said:


> The ep was suprisingly good, I'm happy to see them moving along (approximately) with the plot of the books.  With any luck they're aiming for approximately a book per season.




Er, I'm fairly certain that the mord sith didn't appear until the second or third book, so if that formula is right they shouldn't have apeared in the first season.



Pyrex said:


> Nitpick:  I always thought Agiel's were smaller.  Less like a nightstick and more like a riding crop...




While they were fairly similar looking to what I imagined I suppose making them shaped more like a riding crop would have avoided some... "mature" jokes my boyfrend and I made about their size and shape.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 15, 2009)

Merkuri said:


> Er, I'm fairly certain that the mord sith didn't appear until the second or third book, so if that formula is right they shouldn't have apeared in the first season.




No, they appeared in the first book.  His partitioning of his mind [or w/e it's called] in the first book to protect his mind from being broken by the mord sith is the reason the Sisters from that Temple in the south started looking for him [which is the main plot of the second book].  Now, the majority of the mord'sith [those who followed him obediently and whatnot] didn't appear until later on [I THINK third book, but I forget], but that ONE did appear in the first book.

I'm actually surprised they took out the whole savage people part of the series.  I mean, they keep going back there over and over again in the series I just can't believe they'd leave them out, unless they have something special with them in mind later on.

But I do agree with the comment that it is easier to watch a show and point out [critique] the differences without being really upset about them when you only found the books to be so-so [well, imo, the first was pretty good, and they slowly went downhill after that].  My response to some things is like 'woah, they did it like THAT?' instead of 'oh noes, they're killing my beloved story'.


----------



## Merkuri (Jan 15, 2009)

Dog Moon said:


> No, they appeared in the first book.




Really?  Well, that's what I get for trying to accurately remember something I read probably ten years ago.  How long was that part in the book?  In my memory it took up almost half of one book, and he spent months with Denna.

That's another reason I'm not really offended at any changes... I don't know if it's something they actually changed or something I'm not remembering right. 

Hey, what book had 



Spoiler



the lizard things with the daggers and the invisible capes


?  I liked those, but don't remember what they're called.  (Spoiler-protected so that anybody who's watching the series but didn't read the books doesn't get anything spoiled for them.)


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 15, 2009)

Merkuri said:


> Really?  Well, that's what I get for trying to accurately remember something I read probably ten years ago.  How long was that part in the book?  In my memory it took up almost half of one book, and he spent months with Denna.




I don't remember how long it was.  Thought it was like only a chapter or two, but while I'm positive she appeared in the first book, I cannot remember how long he was there.



Merkuri said:


> That's another reason I'm not really offended at any changes... I don't know if it's something they actually changed or something I'm not remembering right.




Yeah, I know what you mean.  And though the first few books are sitting on the shelf next to my desk, I don't really have the inclination to go looking for these answers.  



Merkuri said:


> Hey, what book had
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They made a slight appearance in the second book because 



Spoiler



he managed to kill one of them and wear the cloak, shocking the Sisters horribly, but it wasn't until the third book that they played a bigger role because he was being drawn to Mriswith [or whatever they're called] due to the affinity he was having with the cloak and how it was changing him into one of them.  I think they pretty much disappeared after that as if they were no longer important.


----------



## GreenLantern (Jan 18, 2009)

Merkuri said:


> I think so.  It's a little corny at times, but since the format of a TV show is so different from the format of a series of novels there are bound to be plenty of differences, so even if you didn't like the books you might like the show.  It's made by the same people who did Hercules and Xena.  I've heard somebody describe it as a cross between Hercules and the movie 300 (they do fight scenes very similar to 300 where they speed up and slow down the camera to accent the action).
> 
> It's not the most entertaining show on TV, but it's by far the best thing on at that time, and I think that it's certainly worth watching.  My boyfriend and I DVR it every week.  We often save up two episodes and watch them in the same sitting like a movie.
> 
> I couldn't find any pics of the episode, but if you can find the first 5 or 10 seconds of the show somewhere you'll get a good picture.  She's literally the first thing you see in the episode, I believe.



Thanks for the info -- I'll try to check it out.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 18, 2009)

Dog Moon said:


> They made a slight appearance in the second book because
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I haven't read the books in years, and they went from middling to trash pretty fast for my tastes, but if I remember right 



Spoiler



the cloak guys come back a book or two later when it turns out that Richard turned the magical subway back on and they're using it to set up a new nest in the big wizard's tower. He hits the queen with his sword until she dies, end of the mriswith plot.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 18, 2009)

Samnell said:


> I haven't read the books in years, and they went from middling to trash pretty fast for my tastes, but if I remember right
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hrm, a part of me wants to say that was still within the third book, but I don't remember quite well if that's true or not.

Yeah, it was.  I actually went to go check.  I apparently know these books slightly better than I had thought.


----------



## Orius (Apr 13, 2009)

This week's repeat.

Personally, I think the Confessors are hotter than the Mord'Sith.  Red leather clad dominatrixes just aren't my thing.


----------

